# [solved] how to set CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y?

## littlebar

I want to install docker on gentoo(kernel 3.18.12), but get error:

```
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE:         is not set when it should be.
```

but, It seems CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is set:(make menuconfig)

```

              -*- Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables)                                  

                    *** Xtables combined modules ***                                                

```

```
grep MATCH_ADDR .config
```

 find NOTHING.  :Sad: 

how to solve it?

thx.

----------

## genoobish

I think you looked in the wrong menu option. it's under

```
Networking suppor >  Networking options >  Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) > Core Netfilter Configuration > "addrtype" address type match support
```

  (right below *** Xtables matches ***) 

As to why your grep command didn't work I don't know...  I just copy pasted it and it outputs what it should.

```
$ grep MATCH_ADDR .config

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set
```

----------

## littlebar

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> I think you looked in the wrong menu option. it's under
> 
> ```
> Networking suppor >  Networking options >  Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) > Core Netfilter Configuration > "addrtype" address type match support
> ```
> ...

 

thx, but it seems there is NO option [ "addrtype" address type match support ], so, how to solve it?   :Sad: 

----------

## genoobish

when you type "/" in menuconfig it opens a search box. enter "NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE"

it should give you this:

```
  │ Symbol: NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE [=m]                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                              │  

  │ Prompt: "addrtype" address type match support                                                 │  

  │   Location:                                                                                   │  

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                          │  

  │       -> Networking options                                                                   │  

  │         -> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER [=y])                    │  

  │           -> Core Netfilter Configuration                                                     │  

  │ (1)         -> Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES [=y])    │  

  │   Defined at net/netfilter/Kconfig:942                                                        │  

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && INET [=y] && NETFILTER [=y] && NETFILTER_XTABLES [=y]    
```

See the last line, "Depends on", and make sure all the dependencies are checked.

----------

## littlebar

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> when you type "/" in menuconfig it opens a search box. enter "NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE"
> 
> it should give you this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

yes, I have checked before post this question.

and, which version of your kernel? I'm using 3.18.12.

----------

## genoobish

I'm using a 4.1 right now. but I looked into the oldest I have, 3.18.9-hardened, and it was there also. Paste your .config (but take another look just to be sure) on bpaste (wgetpaste does that from the commandline) so maybe somebody else can help you. I can take another look at it tomorrow.

----------

## littlebar

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> I'm using a 4.1 right now. but I looked into the oldest I have, 3.18.9-hardened, and it was there also. Paste your .config (but take another look just to be sure) on bpaste (wgetpaste does that from the commandline) so maybe somebody else can help you. I can take another look at it tomorrow.

 

have solved it.

```
NETFILTER_ADVANCED [=n]
```

 I forgot this. 

many thx!

----------

